# 2.8 + manual trans = questions



## pentoro (Apr 8, 2001)

I understand that a limited number of A6's were sold in the US with the 2.8 V6 and 5 speed man trans. I am interested in knowing if the was only 2000? Were they only sedans or avants also? How many were sold in the US? Any resources I could check to learn more? Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 2.8 + manual trans = questions (pentoro)*

I did not think any A6 came with a manual outside of the 2.7TT. But if I am proven wrong I will not lose any sleep over it. The only avants with a manual would be Allroads, once again the 2.7TT with a 6 speed.


----------



## baudi26 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: 2.8 + manual trans = questions (Snowhere)*

yes, the 2.8 did come in a 5 speed manual. Not sure of much more then that. I did take a 2000 5 speed in on trade the other day. I didn't know it until a few weeks ago.


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

I sold my 92 100S w/ 2.8 and 5-speed a few months ago. The 100S was the platform for the 1st generation A6 -maybe you had this model in mind? Or maybe you refer to later platforms -and I would suppose though rare; a 5-speed is certainly do-able since the 2.8 had changed very little during its tenure.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: 2.8 + manual trans = questions (pentoro)*

Hey Pen
Looks like there was a 2.8 with the 5 speed in 2000.
http://www.audiworld.com/model/a6/00/specs.shtml
Look throught the reast of the model years here:
http://www.audiworld.com/model/
Cheers
Massboykie


----------

